# Ignore/block function



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Too many trolls can we get an ignore or block user function..?
Seems to work really well on other forums..


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Toshiba, You can block your Foes from your "Profile" "Control Panel".
Hoggy.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Great news....


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Great news....


Hi, But not Mods or Admin... :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------

